# flight to BMQ



## kemp1 (1 Dec 2010)

Is the flight covered or do you have to cover the expenses?


----------



## MikeL (1 Dec 2010)

The CF purchases your flight ticket.


----------



## NSDreamer (1 Dec 2010)

That being said, if you are going for basic you will likely be hauling enough kit that you will have to purchase extra baggage alotment. You will have to pay for this out of your own pocket, as well as any meals on the flight. However KEEP THE RECEIPTS as the CF will reimburse you!


----------



## kemp1 (1 Dec 2010)

So 100 bucks at the most?


----------



## NSDreamer (1 Dec 2010)

Well both ways, generally. 75$ is what Air Canada charged me for my extra duffel, both ways came to 150. I also decided to use my lunch allowance and purchased meals at the Airport totalling around 40$ over the period of two travel days. In addition if you require/are not supplied transit to the Airport/from the airport I you can claim your taxi/transit there. 

 Again, make sure you keep your receipts or you likely won't see your money again.


----------



## kemp1 (1 Dec 2010)

Okay and a you supposed to purchase a flight ticket and than get reimbursed once you arrive at Saint-Jean?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Dec 2010)

No the CFRC will take care of getting and issuing a ticket to get you CFLRS SAINT JEAN

Things like taxis, food and, excess baggage are out of your pocket but you will get your money back......


----------



## kemp1 (1 Dec 2010)

alright cool


----------

